# Lander Doe Antelope?



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a tag out that way good until late october but have never hunted antelope. I've been doing some reading but wondered if anyone here has experience in the area? Any tips on what type of features they are typically located at this time of year? how spooked are they by mid september? any tips are appreciated.


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

As long as there is some public ground to hunt, you should be done in less than an hour.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I remember coming to utah from louisiana thinking the same thing about archery mule deer. Boy did i get schooled. They know what dates are on the tag in your pocket. After 12 years here I'm still learning and trying not to underestimate things.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

wow, I thought I researched the area well enough. The website says it has good public access but I'm just not seeing it. My tag is for 65-7 North of the Little Popo Agie river. So far, every access road i've take that appears to give access to BLM or FS land gets shut down by private lands. The sad part is that I passed so many antelope on the way here and haven't seen a single one since about 20 minutes south of Lander. Looks like good elk country west of here though.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Good luck, hope you find some.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

APD said:


> wow, I thought I researched the area well enough. The website says it has good public access but I'm just not seeing it. My tag is for 65-7 North of the Little Popo Agie river. So far, every access road i've take that appears to give access to BLM or FS land gets shut down by private lands. The sad part is that I passed so many antelope on the way here and haven't seen a single one since about 20 minutes south of Lander. Looks like good elk country west of here though.


I'm just making a stab in the dark here, but does the little popo agie flow through the popo agie wilderness area? If you can get into the wilderness then I think you'd be golden. With a little boot leather that is. Would it still be in the bounds of your unit/tag?


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Most type 7 tags in WYO are typically private lands.
I would suggest talking to the local biologist and wardens. Often they can provide the names of a few landowners who are willing to let someone take a doe out of their fields. 
Otherwise a GPS with the landownership chip will be your best bet.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

mtnrunner260 said:


> Most type 7 tags in WYO are typically private lands.
> I would suggest talking to the local biologist and wardens. Often they can provide the names of a few landowners who are willing to let someone take a doe out of their fields.
> Otherwise a GPS with the landownership chip will be your best bet.


Yep, pretty basic. Those type 7 licenses are driven by the ranchers. They're like a depredation tag, although IMHO they've been overselling the type 7s for the last 3 or 4 years.

Remember that in Wyoming it's up to the sportsman to know where he's at.

There are no antelope in the Wilderness Area in Area 65.

.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replys. I should have known better about the doe tags. Utah does a lot of that too with elk. 

I did find an access point on the south end that actually has a WMA that splits my tag divided by the little popo. It wasn't on any of the maps I had but I don't have a gps with a chip and the local game office was closed for the weekend. So, I did some glassing, walking and driving. I jumped a covey of huns and spotted 2 antelope. both were bucks. I was amazed at how many antelope were all across the state but how few were around lander. along the highways, not as many as the stories i've been told but respectable numbers. 

The night prior I drove a road that led to a lot of private lanes. along that drive i saw 6 bucks and over a hundred doe and fawns. I thought about knocking on some doors but I really hate to bother folks like that, especially on their weekend.

I'll try to get back out there this season but i plan to gather some more info on the areas i'm seeing lots of animals with good access.


----------

